

Qt publishes new roadmap for eponymous C++ framework - pavlov
http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/qt-roadmap

======
wheels
Nitpick, but wouldn't "eponymous" imply that the framework was named after the
company? In fact, it was the other way around. "Qt Software" was just the
renamed Trolltech as it became a division of Nokia.

~~~
cperciva
The word "eponymous" has two meanings: "Something named after a person", and
"A person after whom something is named" (both in English and in the original
Greek word from which "eponymous" is derived).

I don't think it's much of a stretch to broaden the usage by replacing
"person" with "piece of software"; in which case it would be entirely valid to
refer to "the eponymous framework" in the second meaning of the word.

